# New Roundhouse basic series engine announced today



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Roundhouse Engineering has announced a new 0-4-2 with tender for the Basic range of models, joining Sammie, Bertie and Millie. I see lots of potential for folks like Shawn to logging-ize the model. I think it needs the Walschearts valve gear kit added like I did to a Sammie a few years ago. I will be ordering one of this shortly but in the Oxford blue to match my Bertie. Post was on Roundhouse's FB page. They are at the garden railway show at the W&L light railway in Wales this weekend.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

Now that is a pretty engine. I will have to find out the price. It may be more realistic for me to save my train money for that locomotive rather than a Beyer-Garrett or a Double Fairlie. I'd still like to own at least one each of the others, but the 0-4-2 is "doable." I have had my best luck with Roundhouse products, so I have decided to stick with them.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Dave, at current exchange rates its around $780 before shipping direct from RH. Not sure what The Train Dept price will be. I think it was 600 pound sterling after we deducted the 20%vat that was figured into the price the posted on thier FB page. Of coarse any extras like cylinder covers, water top up with sight glass and pressure gauge will add to that number. Cannot decide if I like the green in the picture, or the dark Oxford blue that my Bertie is for a color on this one. Debating between this one and my old Sammie that I did the valve gear upgrade on(which I have the option to buy back). 
Mike the Aspie


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

There's now an entry for "Jennie" listed under the Roundhouse Basic Series. Per usual with RH, the loco's available in any of their standard colors. Looks to be quite suitable for RC, if you're so inclined.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I cant decide if I like the green pictured above or the blue like my Bertie is painted in. I wish you could take any model on thier website and see it in any color.


----------



## GRCadd (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi Mike, 

Ray Cadd here- had to create a new account and ID since I got locked out with no response from provider... anyway, here's a quick sketch I did that shows what it may look like in blue... hope this works...


----------



## GRCadd (Sep 5, 2018)

Ok, so true to form, it doesn't work. PM me and I can email to you.


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a nice outline. And an attractive beginners engine price. However...

I wonder how well slip-eccentric works on a small light-weight ungeared loco? Not having the inertia a heavier locomotive has, what's the risk that jerky motion, especially when beginning a run, suddenly sends the loco in reverse? I would probably lock the eccentric in forward.

If you want to fit RC, the lack of possibility to reverse, probably seems a little annoying to many. (The add-on Whalshaert's gear is only for show, right?!)

I would compare with the Accucraft Ruby, which has reverseable gear, and therefore better suited for RC. 

Regners Betsy may come close to the double price. But then you get state of the art teflon pistons and piston valves, reverseable gear, water refill during running, and a pressure-gauge. Fitting of an optional steam-whistle is prepared. (But sight-glass is not included, as with this RH loco.) And a tender. The design is intended to be easily to fit with RC - which I find is almost compulsory, when running on tracks with other people's locos simultaneously. Someone always lays a switch wrong...

Aesthetically, you don't get spoked wheels on the RH, which a lot of people want.

On a limited budget, I would go for a Ruby. Building or modifying a tender to fit, isn't that difficult. 

Or go for one of Regners Easy-line locomotives - but they don't have classic looks, so are probably less attractive to many. Very good runners though. They even manage grades better than almost any engines do, thank's to the geared designs. Might be good on your first track ;-D

Above reasoning does not consider scales. I don't think beginners care about that that much, :-D

(The Regner Betsy is based on Maerklins market research I think. People want spoked wheels and a tender, at a low price.)


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Pauli;

I won't say that it cannot possibly happen (then it usually DOES happen). I have had my Roundhouse Millie since March of 2013, and the locomotive has never auto-reversed direction for me. I do follow the instructions and rotate (via a gentle push) the wheels at least one full revolution in the direction I want it to go before opening the throttle.









The Millie is a joy to run, but I am the first to admit that she would be tedious for switching/shunting.

Happy Steaming,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

My Bertie, also slip eccentric, runs just fine on my small layout and even on larger layouts. never has changed direction unless I want her to and "set" the valve gear by hand. That said, these can have the Roundhouse Walschaerts valve gear kit done(except Millie). You have to make or get a second pair of thier "penguin" brackets so the valve gear can be mounted at the proper height. These engines, IMHO, are the best entry level steamers on the current market when all things are considered. Regners quality control has been all over the place since the big shake up after the owners passing. Roundhouse quality control is rock solid and part of their reputation of "perfect running right out of the box" and this is true even of the basic series that do not get the 12 hours running in on steam at the factory.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Toney said:


> Regners quality control has been all over the place since the big shake up after the owners passing..





Wow can you back that up? I not seen any QC troubles being the US importer.....They are operating at a slower pace but that is due to condensing the company down to 4 employees.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Sure can Jay, piss poor/miss drilled oiler on friends Lumberjack, since fixed by Mr Sanders, several folks from various groups and forums with issues of gears not meshing correctly on the same model. For the cost of a Regner model, I would expect atleast bushings on all axles and gear train cross shafts, yet most have just holes drilled thru a soft brass frame. Not good for a long lasting model if you like to run alot. Even the cheaper basic series from Roundhouse have axle bearings and have yet to see anybody complaining about running issues right out of the box. Maybe its time for them to build some geared models and bring thier unmatched quality control and logistical support to that style of model. Others try to achieve this, much like in smaller scales with the silky smooth Kato brand drive system that has been cloned by the Chinese companies for other brands, but yet all fall short of the goal. Not saying its a bad brand by any means, just not my first recomendation to beginners. Roundhouse have built their company and reputation on the "right out of the box" running qualities of thier models.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

So one lubricator problem and adjustment on the motor not correct on a gear that is on a slot mount for adjustment in a loco that is sold only in kit form. Sure makes complete sense. 

You should note that when your friend bought the Lumberjack kit, it was 2012 and Mr, Regner was alive and well.

As to your other gripes, they are opinion. We all have them. To claim poor QC is by far a long shot there.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Every manufacturer has something slip by QC now and then. Most of Mike's letter seems to revolve around design features that Regner chose not to put into their product, ie axle bushes.

We all need to make value judgements when we purchase a model steam locomotive but saying a manufacturer has poor QC based on desires for features isn't fair to the manufacturer. With all the locomotives that Regner have produced to cry "poor QC" based on a mis-drilled hole and some gear mesh issues is not at all fair

Just my .02 worth.

Mocrownsteam
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

I just bought a Lumberjack kit from Jay at the Summer Steam Up and in one day had it assembled, it was super easy to assemble and runs great without any issues. Not seeing any quality issues.


Steve


----------

